# Greenie question



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Is anyone still giving their babies greenies on here? I was just curious, I know ZsaZsa liked them alot but I stopped giving them to her after all the bad hype they got.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

buttercup still gets them. along with water and kibble, two other things she chokes on regularly.









can't help it, my baby eats and drinks like it's her last meal. but the infrequency in which she gets a g-r-e-e-n-i-e...she will take up to two hours to finish it. she knows they're special and she seems to understand making it last as long as she can. she's so methodical with her greenies, too. the boy thinks there is something OCD about her with them, but i think she just appreciates them LOL

ann marie, the bad parent, and the buttercup


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Haha thats a good point about the food and water







ZsaZsa never had a problem either with them and I know Jewels would love them, maybe if I get the larger ones we will give them a try again.....

And we all know you are not a bad parent! lol


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda never liked them.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey likes them but he wont get them anymore. We discovered Bully Sticks







much safer until it gets very small then I take it from him but it will take days or weeks.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

If you ask Frosty, he'd say there's nothing like a greenie!! I get the "regular" size, which is pretty large. He takes a couple of days to get down to the large square end. At that point I steal it when he's not looking and next time he asks, he gets a new one. He's never had a problem with them. I won't give him the smaller ones. I tried them and he ate them too fast and the end was small enough he could have swallowed it. (he likes his bull peepee too, but not like the greenies)


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie used to love them, too, but after the bad press I didn't want to take any chances. I even tried them a second time, after reading the bad press - because she liked them so much. But, I was very nervous about it, and knew I could never forgive myself if something happened to her as a result. Even asked my vet, who said they can definitely cause digestive problems. Matter of fact, the last time Bonnie had a greenie, she had diarrhea that lasted for about 3 days. Could have been a coincidence, but she's so regular with her bowels, it seemed like more than a coincidence.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Noelle gets to chew on them but only while we are holding on to the other end of them. I, too, get the bigger sizes and let her chew on them for a while and then take it away from her. I only let her have them a couple times of week. I'd dispense with them entirely, but while she is teething, they seem to be her favorite things to munch on. She did get aggressive with them a couple of times - but we've worked on that and now whenever I say "give" she lets me have it back and then I say "okay" and she gets to slurp away.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Noelle gets to chew on them but only while we are holding on to the other end of them. I, too, get the bigger sizes and let her chew on them for a while and then take it away from her. I only let her have them a couple times of week. I'd dispense with them entirely, but while she is teething, they seem to be her favorite things to munch on. She did get aggressive with them a couple of times - but we've worked on that and now whenever I say "give" she lets me have it back and then I say "okay" and she gets to slurp away.[/B]


Kim VERY good of you for teaching her that!!!





















That will be a useful command for the rest of her life. 

I use to give Bella Mia and Sir Micro greenies twice a month. However like many of you I didn't like the bad press, so we stopped that.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

lola used to LOVE them. then one day she threw up in the car on the way to sf almost an ENTIRE greenie. that did it for me. she would only take about 10 minutes to eat the enitre thing and was apparantly swallowing them towards the end. they are NON-DIGESTABLE- if your dog swallows a chunk, they will stay in the intestines and kill them if it does not pass threw which can easily happen if its a big peice. don't risk it with your baby- its just not worth the risk. my local doggie botique, Dogma, carries something similiar to greenies but is DIGESTABLE so in case they swallow a big chunk, it will break down in the bodies. i still won't even buy those, just too worried after she threw up a huge peice of a greenie. i'd advice no one to put your dog at such high risk or death just for a treat! but a large "healthy edible" bone at petco that last longer and is digestable and is not so soft so they inhale it....


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I sprinkle the Little Bits on their food every other night.... I figured that since they are small they wouldnt cause a blockage and maybe they would help with our stinky breath problem







They havent helped with the breath but they seem to make the actual food more desirable to K&J


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We give Scooby the Nutri Dent greenie and he used to love them too but now he seems to take a long time to get through one these days, but he has never come to any harm from them and he used to eat one in a day, but we also take the last bit when he isn't looking just to make sure he never swallows a bigger piece.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

You know this has been the question on my mind.What to do about the Greenies? Rudy loves them and they have kept his teeth beautiful (along with brushing).After all the bad press I decided to stop giving them to him.But then I talked to others that still give them and Rudy had been getting them for a year or so with no problems.I decided to allow him to have them under supervision.


----------

